# Not sure...



## Leandra (Jan 20, 2012)

For this procedure the physician did an Essure (58565) then inserted a Solyx sling for incontinence but removed the sling during the same session because the patient had some ureteral ostia anomaly and the physician did not feel comfortable leaving the sling in. My question is how to code this since she did the procedure (57288) but then immediately removed it. There is a separate code for sling removal (57287) - should I bill both of these and add mod -22 indicating the reasons for the immediate removal? Thanks for any input!


----------



## ajs (Jan 20, 2012)

Leandra said:


> For this procedure the physician did an Essure (58565) then inserted a Solyx sling for incontinence but removed the sling during the same session because the patient had some ureteral ostia anomaly and the physician did not feel comfortable leaving the sling in. My question is how to code this since she did the procedure (57288) but then immediately removed it. There is a separate code for sling removal (57287) - should I bill both of these and add mod -22 indicating the reasons for the immediate removal? Thanks for any input!



You can't bill the 57288 and 57287 at the same session as they are considered mutually exclusive.   If there was enough additional work documented you could add modifier 22 to the 57288 and send the op report.


----------



## Leandra (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks Arlene - I always appreciate your guidance!


----------

